# A message from Forge The Wielder concerning his suspension.



## BishyT (Dec 1, 2011)

As some of you may know, Forge recently got suspended during the drama involving xreklaw and West. Fortunately I follow Forge's Tumblr, and recently he's posted an open letter to the FA mods. I figured I may as well link to it here to increase the chances of an FA mod seeing it.

http://forgethewielder.tumblr.com/post/13600919783/to-any-fa-mod-who-sees-this


----------



## Fay V (Dec 1, 2011)

If your friend wishes to argue against his suspension please have him send an email to admin@furaffinty.net. 
This is the best method to teach fa admins. Staff will not discuss suspensions and bans in public and an off site message while well intentioned is too far removed.
Also please note that Faf mods arent always fa admins so please have your friend use the email for best results.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 1, 2011)

TheWielder was a big douche

no
go away

"West [...] unfairly targeted [...] by another member of FA [...]gather support for West and to illicit an apology from said FA member"

Tell him to fuck himself.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 1, 2011)

> _West, who had been *unfairly *targeted for flaming and abuse by another  member of FA._


lmao That is the funniest thing I have read all day. Thanks.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 1, 2011)

Zenia said:


> lmao That is the funniest thing I have read all day. Thanks.



> Wish physical harm on someone based on the colour of their character 
> Get unfairly targeted because of it


----------



## MZK49o1 (Dec 1, 2011)

...why should he be allowed to come back?  He broke the rules by posting a journal calling out and attacking Reklaw and whether or not there was an agreement to remove the entry if Reklaw apologized is completely moot when he made the conscious choice to break the rules in the first place.  Not only did he make such a journal, but he also sent Reklaw several messages, both on FA and LJ that were demanding that he delete the A_B; so not only has he called out Reklaw in a journal, but he's also harassed him.

It's pretty obvious by his Twitter that he feels no regret for his actions and it's pretty blatant in West's journal that she doesn't feel any remorse either.  Especially when she's praising TheWielder for doing what he did.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 1, 2011)

oh my god, furries this is why we cant have nice things, shut up or so help me dova I will *FUS RO DAH* your ass


----------



## Fay V (Dec 1, 2011)

Op you have the info you need for your friend to contact admins.closing this before it derails more.

People in thread. Site discussion is a more serious section and light posr or off topic stuff will not be tolerated as much. Please remember this for the future.


----------

